# Cutest mini aussie couple



## BarleyMob (Feb 15, 2010)

Both are around 3-4 months. The dark male is actually the only one that is still a puppy. The brown and white female is a little over a year now. They've been a couple for just over a month now.


----------



## LynnInTenn (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh my!!! What beautiful babies they are. I love Aussies.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

They are adorable!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

More pictures please? 

I love the female's markings.


----------



## Mydogsnorts (Mar 16, 2010)

They are too cute. I love the little boy!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

what are their lines?


----------



## BarleyMob (Feb 15, 2010)

Due to popular demand, here are more pics.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Is that a keeshond? Pretty Aussies  I'm in love with the girl.


----------

